# Medical software



## toupeemoor (May 25, 2016)

Are you guys familiar with EHR software?? If so, What is the best software in the market? Thanks!


----------



## FiftyOne (May 29, 2016)

Yes, it is very in demand nowadays especially to doctors and patients. But, not all have been using it yet. EHR as a computer based health records are the most common and  the best software for health professionals. I heard vast improvements about it. I guess, providers are around the market giving good information about the paperless health records these days. EHR is actually a great idea based on most reviews online.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 29, 2016)

FiftyOne said:


> Yes, it is very in demand nowadays especially to doctors and patients. But, not all have been using it yet. EHR as a computer based health records are the most common and  the best software for health professionals. I heard vast improvements about it. I guess, providers are around the market giving good information about the paperless health records these days. EHR is actually a great idea based on most reviews online.



You seem very knowledgeable on this matter, FiftyOne! I like your response a lot. It's quite informative and straight to the point. I'm asking about EHR since we're planning to get my grandmother to a long term care facility and we'd like her to get the best care possible, EHR included. We're wanting to know which chronic care management EHR software is best since we're considering around 5 LCCs within our area that work with different software.


----------

